# 2 Broke Girls: Season One Thread **spoilers**



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

_[I know some of you don't like these season threads, but with no one creating episode threads, we need a place to talk. Thanks for understanding.]
_
I like this show, it's one of the few sitcom keepers from this year's batch. Some general thoughts...

I don't understand why Max doesn't jump all over Caroline's cupcake ideas. Max is tired of her sh*tty life; she comments on it all the time. Yet every time Caroline comes up with an idea for making money, Max runs away. Is this going to be one of their ongoing themes--Max really doesn't want to improve? If so, that's kinda depressing.

What's with the horse? They can't afford it, and I don't care how attached Caroline is to him. They talk about ten dollars being a big deal, yet they keep a horse that costs far more. It's jarring.

Something that hit me watching this week's episode (cake decorating class). With most sitcoms, the longer you watch, the more the characters feel like family. You get to know their foibles. The writers get a feel for them, and it all starts to rock & roll. This is why you have to give sitcoms a few episodes, and not delete the SP after the pilot. With this show, I'm *not* getting that feeling. It's still funny, but I don't get that warm fuzzy I get from watching most sitcoms. Maybe it's taking the writers longer to get a feel for the characters, or they just don't know where they want to go with it. Or maybe it's just me.

I know, I've done nothing but complain in this first post. Yet I really do like this show, and want to see it get better and stick around.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

people were creating episode specific threads for every single episode.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

jsmeeker said:


> people were creating episode specific threads for every single episode.


It does appear there is a thread for every episode except this week's.

Anyway... I have a general question for this show. At the end of every episode, they show a dollar amount, you hear a cha ching and then there is a new dollar amount. Anyone know what this means? Maybe I just missed something from the first episode.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

Hoffer said:


> It does appear there is a thread for every episode except this week's.
> 
> Anyway... I have a general question for this show. At the end of every episode, they show a dollar amount, you hear a cha ching and then there is a new dollar amount. Anyone know what this means? Maybe I just missed something from the first episode.


You missed it from the first episode. The amount reflects the seed money they would need to get their cupcake business off the ground in earnest. I think the total Caroline came up with in the first episode was $250K.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Hoffer said:


> It does appear there is a thread for every episode except this week's.


Yeah.. An considering this week's episode aired within the past day, then it makes sense there was not yet one. One could have been easily created.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

The jokes are a bit forced on this show but at least they are funny. I am amazed at how "adult" the jokes are. This is definitely not a family show.

I can't stand the owner of the cafe. I wish they would just get rid of him. Maybe they will just dump the cafe after this season and the girls can get a new job next year.

Loved the vagina bed! lol


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

jsmeeker said:


> Yeah.. An considering this week's episode aired within the past day, then it makes sense there was not yet one. One could have been easily created.


This thread title needs to be changed to the name of this weeks episode only.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I love Han!

Ditch the horse and I'd be happy.

My favorite new show of the season.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Oleg normally annoys me but this line actually made me laugh.

"Once you go Ukraine, you will scream with sex pain."


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I think the sole purpose of this show is to push the crude envelope for the sake of doing so. 
I quit counting the word vagina after the 3rd or 4th time. It's getting closer to being a deleted season pass for me.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

Gunnyman said:


> I think the sole purpose of this show is to push the crude envelope for the sake of doing so.
> I quit counting the word vagina after the 3rd or 4th time. It's getting closer to being a deleted season pass for me.


Whitney Cummings is a co-creator or writer or something. I just watched her recent appearance on David Letterman. I think she said vagina about 20 times during the interview. The last thing said was Dave asking her why she smelled so good. She said it was her vagina.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

astrohip said:


> _[I know some of you don't like these season threads, but with no one creating episode threads, we need a place to talk. Thanks for understanding.]
> _





Hoffer said:


> It does appear there is a thread for every episode except this week's.


^^^
This

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/search.php?searchid=6640767


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Hoffer said:


> Whitney Cummings is a co-creator or writer or something. I just watched her recent appearance on David Letterman. I think she said vagina about 20 times during the interview. The last thing said was Dave asking her why she smelled so good. She said it was her vagina.


Yea, her comedy style is pretty evident in this show. She was on a show on Showtime called "Dave's Old Porn" a week or so ago watching and discussing porn from the 70's. She's not exactly the prudish, family friendly type.


----------



## ncsercs (May 5, 2001)

Whitney Cummings is like nails on a chalkboard and is incredibly full of herself.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

ncsercs said:


> Whitney Cummings is like nails on a chalkboard and is incredibly full of herself.


good thing she isn't actully IN this show.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm still loving the show, and I love the horse. But this week I really hated the Jersey girls. Hope they are never in another ep.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

astrohip said:


> _[I know some of you don't like these season threads, but with no one creating episode threads, we need a place to talk. Thanks for understanding.]_


I should have explained it better. The pilot had a thread started the same night. Then no thread for #2 & #3. #4 had one the same night, #5 was the next day, #6 was started three days later and only had eight posts. It was hit & miss, and rather clear there would be no sustained long discussions in each thread. Reply trend was 60-0-0-39-41-7.

A concern is that people won't know "when" to join in, or how far to read, since a season thread can cross episodes. But with the exception of the pilot, not a single post was made more than four days after the show aired. Maybe people read it at a later date, but they sure didn't contribute. And if you look at the Pilot thread, people started posting about episode #2 towards the end of it. They needed a place to talk!

(Yes, I actually researched all this *before* I created this thread. I just wanted a place to vent about this show, and that started me looking for threads.)

It's a light comedy, with not much in the way of spoilers, and a perfect candidate for a season thread. Gives us a place to keep the talk going.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

It doesn't matter to me whether there is an episode thread or a series thread, but...

It only makes sense that a thread does not always get started the same day the show airs. After all, this IS a TiVo forum, so assuming everyone came here originally because they had a DVR, they may not be watching the same day the episode airs.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

I think Astrohip is trying to set the record for most 'Season' threads started by one poster.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

markz said:


> It doesn't matter to me whether there is an episode thread or a series thread, but...


That's really it for me. I just wanna place to talk, dammit!


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Funny episode tonight. Finally starting to click for me. Even the cook was tolerable (barely). 

Loved it when the hoarder's mom joined in the conversation.


----------



## Satchel (Dec 8, 2001)

Really funny show tonight. This show really shines when they bring in other characters. Even the diner owner had some depth tonight.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

No horse!

Loved the episode. I liked how the coffee shop employees stuck up for her.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

astrohip said:


> Loved it when the hoarder's


That reminded me. I had to look up the guy on imdb, and I presume it's not him.. but the hoarder's voice definitely reminded me of Marvin Kaplan... who played Henry on the sitcom "Alice".

(He's apparently still alive, but 84 and hasn't been credited in anything since 2009.)


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

I like this show but can't figure out why. I usually HATE the canned sitcom with the terrible "sitcom cadence" dialog and jokes. Everyone sounds like they're just reading their lines.

But it's kind of funny. And the girls are cute. So I'm sticking with it.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

mattack said:


> That reminded me. I had to look up the guy on imdb, and I presume it's not him.. but the hoarder's voice definitely reminded me of Marvin Kaplan... who played Henry on the sitcom "Alice".
> 
> (He's apparently still alive, but 84 and hasn't been credited in anything since 2009.)


I thought the exact same thing as you, but it wasn't him.  It was Eddie Pepitone, onetime Last Comic Standing eliminee and frequent "Hey, It's That Guy!"


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

Peter000 said:


> I like this show but can't figure out why. I usually HATE the canned sitcom with the terrible "sitcom cadence" dialog and jokes. Everyone sounds like they're just reading their lines.
> 
> But it's kind of funny. And the girls are cute. So I'm sticking with it.


Is it just me or has the laugh track gotten less terrible?

For the first few episodes it literally sounded like a deliberately fuzzy distorted loop of generic laughter being potted up and back down again at the end of each line of dialog. Now it sounds more believable, that is, more like credible audience reactions to the jokes.

I'm interested where they take the story line of Max's not-boyfriend (who has a girlfriend in an unsatisfying relationship). Ouch. That whole thing was well played, though, I thought.


----------



## ducker (Feb 21, 2006)

Fish Man said:


> Is it just me or has the laugh track gotten less terrible?


I feel the same way. I think it's a combination of more enjoyable dialogue going on and a lighter hand on the laughtrack button(volume)

Really enjoyed this episode - and the creepy cook (who I find amusing) was even more amusing (less skeevy)


----------



## ThePhoenix (Feb 13, 2008)

pmyers said:


> I love Han!
> 
> Ditch the horse and I'd be happy.
> 
> My favorite new show of the season.


That's funny. I love the horse! Can't quite figure out why. Maybe the absurdity?


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Every episode I love this show more. Love the horse. Love Han. Love the girls. Creepy cook guy - not so much, but I love that type of character...he is just too blah for the role, IMO. Also love cute guy and the new kind of 'thing' with him and Max.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Another good episode. The chemistry between the girls is starting to gel, and it shows. Conversely, I think I've had enough of the Garrett Morris character; he keeps playing the same note.

Johnny & Cash {snicker}


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I liked the episode except for the part when they went crazy on the cupcakes. How hard is it to get rid of about 10 cupcakes?


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

pmyers said:


> I liked the episode except for the part when they went crazy on the cupcakes. How hard is it to get rid of about 10 cupcakes?


Easy peasy. Just pull out the top of your shirt, and drop 'em all in!:up:


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

pmyers said:


> I liked the episode except for the part when they went crazy on the cupcakes. How hard is it to get rid of about 10 cupcakes?


They had been drinking a lot too....

Things are harder when drunk.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

True about the drinking, but they could have handed out 10 cupcakes in about 10 seconds. Just seemed a little out of character (especially for the blond).


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

pmyers said:


> True about the drinking, but they could have handed out 10 cupcakes in about 10 seconds. Just seemed a little out of character (especially for the blond).


Anything that gets frosting on Max's cupcakes is fine with me.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Loved the episode. Even got a little more Han in there...nothing wrong with that. I really like these girls. The cupcake thing (had to get rid of...) reminded me of a Lucy and Ethel type deal (i.e. the candy factory). I still like the show more every week.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

My wife asked me, and I can't remember, what the magical $ number they are trying to hit to open the store is. Was it $250k?


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

2 Broke Girls is gone for a second time for me. I haven't been watching much TV the last couple weeks and my DVR had been filling up. During these times, I like to prune shows I'm not really all that excited about.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

pmyers said:


> My wife asked me, and I can't remember, what the magical $ number they are trying to hit to open the store is. Was it $250k?


Yes.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

The way they keep spending their profits; sushi and now painting, guess the show is gearing up for a 20 year run.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Hoffer said:


> 2 Broke Girls is gone for a second time for me. I haven't been watching much TV the last couple weeks and my DVR had been filling up. During these times, I like to prune shows I'm not really all that excited about.


I'll give you heads up if there is some good T&A on one of the episodes you need to see.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

sharkster said:


> Loved the episode. Even got a little more Han in there...nothing wrong with that. I really like these girls. The cupcake thing (had to get rid of...) reminded me of a Lucy and Ethel type deal (i.e. the candy factory). I still like the show more every week.


Excellent observation about the Lucy and Ethel thing. I hadn't thought of that but you're absolutely right. That was a Lucy and Ethel moment, and the chemistry between the girls has gotten good enough that they were able to pull it off.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Wow, I thought it was a blatant ripoff of the candy scene.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

One man's "blatant ripoff" is another man's "homage".


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I'm still watching, but I can't quite figure out why. I think the dialogue is incredibly cheesy and the way Kat Dennings delivers her lines is awful as well. Yet each week when I see it in my NPL, I still check it out (although it usually takes me a couple days to get to it, as there are other things I choose to watch first).


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

I have no idea why I enjoy this show. I can't stop watching it for some reason. The writing, acting, production, etc aren't really very good and yet I keep watching. I don't have any plans to stop either.....I think I've lost my mind.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

aadam101 said:


> I have no idea why I enjoy this show. I can't stop watching it for some reason. The writing, acting, production, etc aren't really very good and yet I keep watching. I don't have any plans to stop either.....I think I've lost my mind.


I think the production is pretty good, at least the way it "looks," set design and all.

I agree with you that the acting is totally d-list sitcom, but for some reason it works with the d-list writing. And it seems to me anyway, that the cast really likes each other and enjoys what they're doing.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Looking at the ratings for Monday night shows, and saw that 2 Broke Girls is doing phenomenally well. It had 12.7 million viewers, and a 4.6/11 in the coveted 18-49 demo. Those are better numbers than Mike & Molly, which was last year's breakout show for CBS. I'm somewhat surprised how well it's doing.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Having said that... I thought this week was a funny episode. They solved the horse problem, which has been bugging me. And probably had more laugh-out-loud moments than usual. Good week!


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Yeah it seems like they are listening to viewers and having Kat Dennings dial back the chuckling at herself. 

All I really know is the actress that plays Caroline has legs that go on for days and days. Very nice.


----------



## RandomTask (Jun 30, 2011)

aadam101 said:


> I have no idea why I enjoy this show. I can't stop watching it for some reason. The writing, acting, production, etc aren't really very good and yet I keep watching. I don't have any plans to stop either.....I think I've lost my mind.





mwhip said:


> Yeah it seems like they are listening to viewers and having Kat Dennings dial back the chuckling at herself.
> 
> *All I really know is the actress that plays Caroline has legs that go on for days and days. Very nice*.


My answer to quote A is contained in quote B.

Honestly, I have no idea why I like this show but it really works for me. I look forward to it each week.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

The 4 main reasons that guys, anyway, watch "2 Broke Girls":


Beth Behrs' legs.
Kat Dennings' boobs.

That being said, it _is_ pretty funny. As the chemistry has developed between the two actresses, as has been mentioned previously, a sort of Lucy/Ethel dynamic has come about. Very nice. :up:


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Fish Man said:


> The 4 main reasons that guys, anyway, watch "2 Broke Girls":
> 
> 
> Beth Behrs' legs.
> ...


And I have seen interviews with the two of them together and they very much have a great chemistry together fun to watch in those interviews as well.


----------



## RandomTask (Jun 30, 2011)

Fish Man said:


> The 4 main reasons that guys, anyway, watch "2 Broke Girls":
> 
> 
> Beth Behrs' legs.
> ...


I wish we could see as much of KD as we do of BB....


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

mwhip said:


> All I really know is the actress that plays Caroline has legs that go on for days and days. Very nice.


I usually try to avoid making misogynistic comments in these TV threads, but there was a scene in this week's opening moments that I actually had to rewind & pause... just to stare at her legs.

Oh jeez, what have I become . . .


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

RandomTask said:


> I wish we could see as much of KD as we do of BB....


Do a Google image search. She took some cell phone self-pics that got hijacked & leaked.

You guys are turning me into a perv.

:up:


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

astrohip said:


> I usually try to avoid making misogynistic comments in these TV threads, but there was a scene in this week's opening moments that I actually had to rewind & pause... just to stare at her legs.
> 
> Oh jeez, what have I become . . .


Oh I saved the episode just for that scene.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

astrohip said:


> I usually try to avoid making misogynistic comments in these TV threads, but there was a scene in this week's opening moments that I actually had to rewind & pause... just to stare at her legs.
> 
> Oh jeez, what have I become . . .


Misogynistic means you hate women. All that admiring a woman's body parts means is that you're heterosexual. No shame in that.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

astrohip said:


> Oh jeez, what have I become . . .


A dirty old man?


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

Kat's character still seemed too over the top for me. I'm losing my desire to watch it.


----------



## RandomTask (Jun 30, 2011)

Fish Man said:


> The 4 main reasons that guys, anyway, watch "2 Broke Girls":
> 
> *
> Beth Behrs' legs.
> ...





fmowry said:


> Kat's character still seemed too over the top for me. I'm losing my desire to watch it.


No, I'm fine.....


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

I like boobs as much as the next guy but Rosie O'Donnell has big boobs too.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

astrohip said:


> I usually try to avoid making misogynistic comments in these TV threads, but there was a scene in this week's opening moments that I actually had to rewind & pause... just to stare at her legs.
> 
> Oh jeez, what have I become . . .


I'm not a leg man whatsoever, but even I sat up and took notice of her in that scene. :up: :up: :up: Those are some amazing stems.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

fmowry said:


> I like boobs as much as the next guy but Rosie O'Donnell has big boobs too.


Context has everything to do with the attractiveness of boobs.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Michael Moore & Rush Limbaugh are a couple of big boobs too!


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

The goodbye to Chestnut actually had me teary.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

By the way:

Here in these forums we've had people refer to Garrett Morris' character as "the DJ". He's not a DJ, he's the diner's cashier. 

In the Dec. 12 episode, "And the Pop-Up Sale", Han is reading customer comment cards and one reads, "Why does the cashier wear headphones? I thought he was a DJ."

A case of audience reaction reflecting back into an actual show script. (I really think that's what this was. It's not the first time I've seen shows do it. Lost occasionally reflected audience opinions of the show in comments made by Hurley.)


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

yeah...I felt the "DJ" comment was totally for the fans/message boarders.

BTW....this show is by far, my favorite new show of the year. The chemistry has really grown between everybody and it seems to be really flowing now.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> I'm still watching, but I can't quite figure out why. I think the dialogue is incredibly cheesy and the way Kat Dennings delivers her lines is awful as well. Yet each week when I see it in my NPL, I still check it out (although it usually takes me a couple days to get to it, as there are other things I choose to watch first).


100% agree.



aadam101 said:


> I have no idea why I enjoy this show. I can't stop watching it for some reason. The writing, acting, production, etc aren't really very good and yet I keep watching. I don't have any plans to stop either.....I think I've lost my mind.





Peter000 said:


> ... the *acting is totally d-list sitcom* ... the *d-list writing*.





fmowry said:


> Kat's character still seemed too over the top for me. I'm losing my desire to watch it.


I do not find anything about this show to be amusing, and yet I am somehow compelled to stare at it. I guess it is because the two stars cover a large area of sex appeal. Two hair types and two body types. Both oozing sexiness. I despise the writing and acting, though, so I think I may continue watching with the volume turned off.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

Yes, this will undoubtedly go down in history as the worst show I watched every single episode of, for the same reasons as getreal. I hate it and I hope to hate it every week for years.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

I realize it wouldn't make for good tv, but why not eBay or Craigslist the TAT rings? You're bound to get more than Cash for Gold prices.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

You are applying logic to a show where they had a horse in their city back yard?


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

sushikitten said:


> I realize it wouldn't make for good tv, but why not eBay or Craigslist the TAT rings? You're bound to get more than Cash for Gold prices.


I thought exactly the same thing! and then wondered if the blonde isn't all that familiar with such ways to sell/buy used items? 


eddyj said:


> You are applying logic to a show where they had a horse in their city back yard?


In the end, though, this is what I told myself...


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

sushikitten said:


> I realize it wouldn't make for good tv, but why not eBay or Craigslist the TAT rings? You're bound to get more than Cash for Gold prices.


Or go to the TAT Ring Collector"s Forum and offer them up there?

Or better yet, just get the damn pilot light on their current oven fixed?


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

Peter000 said:


> Or go to the TAT Ring Collector"s Forum and offer them up there?
> 
> Or better yet, just get the damn pilot light on their current oven fixed?


Because how could hilarity ensue then?


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Frylock said:


> Because how could hilarity ensue then?


 :up:


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

pmyers said:


> BTW....this show is by far, my favorite new show of the year. The chemistry has really grown between everybody and it seems to be really flowing now.


ITA. Loving the show more and more. Loved the purple stove too!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

getreal said:


> I do not find anything about this show to be amusing, and yet I am somehow compelled to stare at it. I guess it is because the two stars cover a large area of sex appeal. Two hair types and two body types. Both oozing sexiness. I despise the writing and acting, though, so I think I may continue watching with the volume turned off.


Funny thing is I don't really find either of the actresses very appealing, so I'm not sure what it is that keeps me coming back to this show.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Right now I'm watching only to see what dirty joke gets thru the CBS censors that week


----------



## wouldworker (Sep 7, 2004)

I'm still watching because my wife is still watching. I can only assume that my wife is still watching because Kat Dennings' breasts will her to watch.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Fish Man said:


> The 4 main reasons that guys, anyway, watch "2 Broke Girls":
> 
> 
> Beth Behrs' legs.
> ...


I am really disappointed by Kat's really bad delivery of her lines, but I agree with those assessments.

I will keep watching the show regardless.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Peter000 said:


> Or go to the TAT Ring Collector"s Forum and offer them up there?
> 
> Or better yet, just get the damn pilot light on their current oven fixed?


To be fair paying someone to fix the pilot light would probably make no sense. It would not have been as much as a new stove, but it might as well have been given it would have been a significant fraction of the cost for a new stove.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

Just to note:

2 Broke Girls was new for Jan 2. 

Got my fix of the 2 Hot (Broke) Girls!

So, the secret to Max's yummy cupcakes is mixing different mixes together in certain ratios.

Can't fault her too much, my wife's secret to awesome spaghetti sauce is mixing different brands of sauce in jars together in certain ratios. (She makes awesome meatballs from scratch, however.)


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

Fish Man said:


> Just to note:
> 
> 2 Broke Girls was new for Jan 2.
> 
> ...


My sauce comes from mixing a certain spaghetti sauce with some tomato paste. That's the best way to get the viscosity/thickness the way I want it for the meat sauce.

I continue to watch Two Broke Bimbos. It's a funny show and I like it. The side characters are cute too. Always interesting to see how Oleg (or whatever his name is) will fit lines into the discussion. And Han is very funny too. I'm easily amused.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

I enjoyed the difference between Han and Oleg's reaction to the tampons.


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

I thought it was funny when she was handing them out and then looked at the old lady a bit longer, then took it back.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

loubob57 said:


> I enjoyed the difference between Han and Oleg's reaction to the tampons.


Earl's wisdom in instantly knowing what an egregious mistake Han had made in raising the price of tampons was funny too.


----------



## lalouque (Feb 11, 2002)

"Chasing the cotton mouse"????


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Gunnyman said:


> Right now I'm watching only to see what dirty joke gets thru the CBS censors that week


This week's whole uhh, women's issue, seemed to be way raunchier than what they've done previously, or even what shows up on South Park. This should be a 10PM show.. (I have no kids, btw.)


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Fish Man said:


> So, the secret to Max's yummy cupcakes is mixing different mixes together in certain ratios.


Since they mentioned different brands, I guess this wasn't actually paid product placement.
(Unless those two are one of the cases where "different" brands are actually made by the same company.)

Again, I *like* real brands being mentioned in shows. It sometimes is very noticeable, however.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

lalouque said:


> "Chasing the cotton mouse"????


I never heard that expression before but it made me laugh.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

mattack said:


> This week's whole uhh, women's issue, seemed to be way raunchier than what they've done previously, or even what shows up on South Park. This should be a 10PM show.. (I have no kids, btw.)


I don't really consider tampon talk raunchy. When I think of raunchy, I think of something sexual in nature.

The tampon talk didn't bother me at all. However, I used to stock shelves at a pharmacy in college, so I am used to being around them.

Plus my wife said if we were at a restaurant and they handed them out, she would think it was pretty funny.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

I agree, tampons are anything but raunchy!


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

lalouque said:


> "Chasing the cotton mouse"????


Never heard that before, but cracked me up!

I can't believe no one commented on Caroline getting 2 jugs (gallons) of milk.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I can't believe no one commented on Caroline getting 2 jugs (gallons) of milk.


I caught that.

I assume it was meant to imply that she wanted to have 2 big jugs like her roommate. 

(It's OK Caroline. A blond with awesome legs and a brunette with awesome boobs... All the important points are covered!  )


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

I loved the two huge jugs of milk, and even more that they didn't have to make a joke of something so obvious... to us fans of big jugs of milk. I'm still waiting for a Max making a visual gag about legs and butts.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Fish Man said:


> (It's OK Caroline. A blond with awesome legs and a brunette with awesome boobs... All the important points are covered!  )


All they need is a redhead with an awesome ass to hit the trifecta.

And I know just the girl too. She's probably even lurking here right now. 

(you know who you are. send me an email when you see this. )


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

good stuff at the TCA panel

http://www.newsfortvmajors.com/2012/01/2-broke-girls-at-tca.html?m=1


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

cherry ghost said:


> good stuff at the TCA panel
> 
> http://www.newsfortvmajors.com/2012/01/2-broke-girls-at-tca.html?m=1


EW has some good coverage as well

http://insidetv.ew.com/2012/01/11/2-broke-girls-tca/


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

cherry ghost said:


> good stuff at the TCA panel
> 
> http://www.newsfortvmajors.com/2012/01/2-broke-girls-at-tca.html?m=1


I was following along on Twitter and it sounded like that panel was brutal. Michael Patrick King clearly has no idea how out of touch the show is to its audience.

Here are a couple more columns talking about it:

Sepinwall: Press tour: '2 Broke Girls' panel turns ugly with racism, raunchiness charges

TVOTI: 2 Broke Girls co-creator defends show's racial humor in worst possible terms


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> I was following along on Twitter and it sounded like that panel was brutal. Michael Patrick King clearly has no idea how out of touch the show is *to its audience*.


I'm pretty sure it wasn't the show's audience attending that panel so much as a bunch of television critics. Big difference.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

And also, what's all this constant wailing and gnashing of teeth over "offensive sterotype*s*"?

Granted, the asian character is a little over the top, but what exactly is racist about Garret Morris' character, other than his being black? And while Oleg is certainly a one-note character, I'm unaware of "over-sexed pervy poonhound" specifically being an offensive racist sterotype.

As for complaining about jokes about facials, they just need to get over themselves.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

busyba said:


> I'm pretty sure it wasn't the show's audience attending that panel so much as a bunch of television critics. Big difference.


No, the audience wasn't at the TCA press tour. But the critics were speaking for the audience when they were trying to communicate the show's problems to MPK.


busyba said:


> And also, what's all this constant wailing and gnashing of teeth over "offensive sterotype*s*"?
> 
> Granted, the asian character is a little over the top, but what exactly is racist about Garret Morris' character, other than his being black? And while Oleg is certainly a one-note character, I'm unaware of "over-sexed pervy poonhound" specifically being an offensive racist sterotype.
> 
> As for complaining about jokes about facials, they just need to get over themselves.


The Korean character is the worst of the bunch. But the Oleg character is likely offensive to eastern Europeans. And they're completely wasting Garret Morris by not giving him anything other than stupid one liners.

But I really wish the critics would have asked MPK some questions about why he thinks puns and double entendres are so clever, and why he has continued to allow Kat Dennings' character to act so proud of herself every time she utters one of those lines. To me, that's the bigger problem with the show than the stereotypes.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> But the critics were speaking for the audience


Yes... I'm sure they believe that. That's a lot of the problem.



> But the Oleg character is likely offensive to eastern Europeans.


Other than the accent being sooooo bad, why? Nowhere is it even implied that the unflattering aspects of his personality are in any way linked to his being Eastern European. He's just an Eastern European who happens to be the way that he is. If he spent every episode wasted on Vodka and borscht, _then_ maybe an argument could made there. But as it is... not so much.



> And they're completely wasting Garret Morris by not giving him anything other than stupid one liners.


Which, while true, isn't even in the same continent as "racist stereotype".

But that's the way it is with charges of racism. People are never called out to back up the claim; they just get to handwave and get taken at their word.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Even Han, really the worst you can say about that character is the over-the-top accent and maybe his timid nature. The rest of it doesn't really seem race-specific as far as I can recall.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

I 100% agree with busyba posts above.

First, over-the-top PC critics who _claim_ to be speaking for the show's audience by no means actually are. If I say, "I'm sure everyone will agree with me..." before expressing an opinion it doesn't mean everyone actually will.

I found the critics' criticisms to be mostly out-of-control PC, and way off the mark.

Like busyba, I see Oleg as a leering perv who happens to be Ukrainian. I don't see his character as trying to say "all Ukrainian's are leering pervs."

I agree that Garret Morris is underutilized, sitting at a desk, delivering one-liners. But how is that any kind of black stereotype? Garret Morris is underutilized because I happen to know he's a supurbly talented actor (with both comic and dramatic roles under his belt), comic, and singer. I'd like to see him do more in the show, but that has absolutely nothing to do with race.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Oleg is simply Barney from _How I Met Your Mother_ with an accent (and worse clothing )


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Fish Man said:


> I agree that Garret Morris is underutilized, sitting at a desk, delivering one-liners. *But how is that any kind of black stereotype?*


How about: "He's too lazy to work any harder than that."


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

busyba said:


> As for complaining about jokes about facials, they just need to get *it* over themselves.


FYP


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

My problems with the show are not the allegedly racist stereotypes. My problems are the puns and double entendres that MPK thinks qualify as clever writing, and the way the characters deliver those allegedly clever lines as if they'd just won some kind of award.

But the real issue from yesterday's TCA panel shouldn't be whether the resounding complaints about racism from the critics are valid. The real issue is that the creator of the show is completely tone deaf and instead of being diplomatic and telling the critics that he'll take their concerns under advisement, he tried to defend the writing and just kept digging himself into a deeper hole.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> My problems with the show are not the allegedly racist stereotypes. My problems are the puns and double entendres that MPK thinks qualify as clever writing, and the way the characters deliver those allegedly clever lines as if they'd just won some kind of award.
> 
> But the real issue from yesterday's TCA panel shouldn't be whether the resounding complaints about racism from the critics are valid. The real issue is that the creator of the show is completely tone deaf and instead of being diplomatic and telling the critics that he'll take their concerns under advisement, he tried to defend the writing and just kept digging himself into a deeper hole.


And at the end of the day, 99.9% of the viewers don't know what a TCA panel is and will never hear about this unless it's on TMZ.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

fmowry said:


> And at the end of the day, 99.9% of the viewers don't know what a TCA panel is and will never hear about this unless it's on TMZ.


And it doesn't matter whether they know what it is or if they hear about it. The point is that it's simply an inside look at the creative force behind the show, and that creator was combative and out of touch. It's now much less surprising that the comedy of the show is so lazy.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

DevdogAZ said:


> And it doesn't matter whether they know what it is or if they hear about it. The point is that it's simply an inside look at the creative force behind the show, and that creator was combative and out of touch. It's now much less surprising that the comedy of the show is so lazy.


You keep saying he's 'out of touch'. Given the show is the highest rated new comedy this season, I'd say he's pretty in touch with what his audience enjoys.

Is he supposed to say "Yea, you guys are right. I should do away with the stereotypes and change the style of humor. After all, what do I know, I only have the highest rated new show and one of the highest rated shows on TV right now."


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

WhiskeyTango said:


> You keep saying he's 'out of touch'. Given the show is the highest rated new comedy this season, I'd say he's pretty in touch with what his audience enjoys.
> 
> Is he supposed to say "Yea, you guys are right. I should do away with the stereotypes and change the style of humor. After all, what do I know, I only have the highest rated new show and one of the highest rated shows on TV right now."


He's simply supposed to be more diplomatic with the media members who have the power to write either positive or negative things about his show and which will be read by millions of readers and potential viewers of the show.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> And it doesn't matter whether they know what it is or if they hear about it. The point is that it's simply an inside look at the creative force behind the show, and that creator was combative and out of touch. It's now much less surprising that the comedy of the show is so lazy.


He sat and listened to their criticism which went on and on as if they had a nit to pick.

You don't like the show. I'm indifferent. But in the end those same critics who probably lauded Sports Night and Arrested Development didn't make a damn bit of difference and they won't here. See "Two and a Half Men" for further reference.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> He's simply supposed to be more diplomatic with the media members who have the power to write either positive or negative things about his show and which will be read by millions of readers and potential viewers of the show.


Disagree.

When some clueless talking head who is, in fact "out of touch" with what the audience enjoys makes a ludicrous criticism that merits no reaction more "diplomatic" than a snort and an eye-roll, it's fine to give them a snort and an eye-roll.

I guarantee his lack of "diplomacy" with these particular critics won't hurt the rating of his show one iota.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

I can grant that not handling constructive criticism well is a negative quality.

On the other hand, I think his lack of diplomacy with a bunch of smug, self-important, pretentious snobs is a refreshing change of pace.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> My problems with the show are not the allegedly racist stereotypes. My problems are the puns and double entendres that MPK thinks qualify as clever writing, and the way the characters deliver those allegedly clever lines as if they'd just won some kind of award.


All concerned probably would have been better served by having you attend the panel instead of the brain trust they actually had there.


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

I thought Whitney wrote this show?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

dimented said:


> I thought Whitney wrote this show?


Whitney and Michael Patrick King are credited as the co-creators. They both wrote the pilot. However, since Whitney's other pilot was also picked up, she hasn't had any involvement with 2BG since the pilot, as she's been busy on her self-titled show. Since it's highly unlikely her other show makes it past one season, it would be great if she would then be able to take over the showrunner duties on 2BG in S2.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Here's another article from Grantland.com talking about yesterday's TCA panel:

2 Broke Girls Not Particularly Interested In Being Less Racist


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

DevdogAZ said:


> Here's another article from Grantland.com talking about yesterday's TCA panel:
> 
> 2 Broke Girls Not Particularly Interested In Being Less Racist


I'm still failing to see the racism that is apparantly so rampant and that article did nothing to shed any light on it for me.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> Here's another article from Grantland.com talking about yesterday's TCA panel:
> 
> *Critics of *2 Broke Girls Not Particularly Interested In *Backing Up Their Claims Of Racism*Being Less Racist


FTH


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> And they're completely wasting Garret Morris by not giving him
> anything other than stupid one liners.


Though, from what I heard Adam Carolla say on his podcast very recently (this week I think), Garret Morris might not be "all the way there". Adam Carolla was telling a story about Garret on his old radio show, where Garret was telling Adam to read his book.. Adam asks what it's about, Garret says "oh I haven't written it yet", or something like that. Adam obviously goes into way more detail, but he didn't seem all the way there from that thirdhand story.



Fish Man said:


> Like busyba, I see Oleg as a leering perv who happens to be Ukrainian. I don't see his character as trying to say "all Ukrainian's are leering pervs."


But I thought they were all wild and crazy guys?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> Whitney and Michael Patrick King are credited as the co-creators. They both wrote the pilot. However, since Whitney's other pilot was also picked up, she hasn't had any involvement with 2BG since the pilot, as she's been busy on her self-titled show. Since it's highly unlikely her other show makes it past one season, it would be great if she would then be able to take over the showrunner duties on 2BG in S2.


But wait, wouldn't that make this show sink to Whitney level?

It is kind of ironic that the show she's NOT directly involved with, on another network, is the one that is a big hit..

I haven't watched most of her recent appearances on talk shows, but I watched one a few weeks ago, and I am pretty sure they talked about 2 Broke Girls (may have mentioned the irony I talked about above, vaguely)... and IIRC, they didn't mention at all that she wasn't actively working on 2 Broke Girls.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> My problems with the show are not the allegedly racist stereotypes. My problems are the puns and double entendres that MPK thinks qualify as clever writing, and the way the characters deliver those allegedly clever lines as if they'd just won some kind of award.


This is my perspective as well. :up:


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

mattack said:


> But wait, wouldn't that make this show sink to Whitney level?
> 
> It is kind of ironic that the show she's NOT directly involved with, on another network, is the one that is a big hit..
> 
> I haven't watched most of her recent appearances on talk shows, but I watched one a few weeks ago, and I am pretty sure they talked about 2 Broke Girls (may have mentioned the irony I talked about above, vaguely)... and IIRC, they didn't mention at all that she wasn't actively working on 2 Broke Girls.


I think the success of 2BG has more to do with it being on CBS and being surrounded on the schedule by other highly rated sitcoms.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

mattack said:


> But wait, wouldn't that make this show sink to Whitney level?
> 
> It is kind of ironic that the show she's NOT directly involved with, on another network, is the one that is a big hit..


Indeed, I find this extremely ironic as well.

Essentially, as I understand it, Whitney Cummings pitched two shows that were both her concept (2 Broke Girls and Whitney).

They were *both* bought by a network, so she had to pick the one she wanted to stay involved with and star in (had "Whitney" not sold, Whitney Cummings would be playing Max, the character that they hired Kat Dennings to play with Whitney unavailable).

So, the one she chose to abandon is a success and the one she chose to stick with is a flop.

Makes me wonder if she stuck with this one would it have flopped (and if they re-cast her character in Whitney, and presumably, renamed the show, might it have succeeded).

One very shallow thing to note: Had Whitney stayed with 2 broke girls we'd have quite a different first-impression visual. We'd have a tall, willowy brunette and a leggy, slim blonde instead of a petite and curvy brunette and leggy, slim blonde. First impressions count, and that might actually be a factor, shallow though it may be.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I often crack myself up while delivering a good zinger or one liner, so I have no problem that she does it. That seems natural to me.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Fish Man said:


> Indeed, I find this extremely ironic as well.
> 
> Essentially, as I understand it, Whitney Cummings pitched two shows that were both her concept (2 Broke Girls and Whitney).
> 
> ...


As I said above, it's all because 2BG is on CBS. CBS has significantly more viewers than NBC, and especially on CBS' Monday night sitcom line up. 2BG premiered after the season premiere of Two and a Half Men, which was the highest-rated scripted episode of any TV on any network for the entire season so far. So 2BG got a huge sampling that Whitney could never get because it airs on NBC.

Even though Whitney aired after The Office, which is NBC's highest-rated scripted show, it still didn't have even half the initial audience that 2BG had.


----------



## CharlieB (Mar 13, 2002)

pmyers said:


> I often crack myself up while delivering a good zinger or one liner, so I have no problem that she does it. That seems natural to me.


I agree. I don't see it as the actresses being proud of themselves for delivering a good one-liner, but as the *characters* being proud of themselves for being funny.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

CharlieB said:


> I agree. I don't see it as the actresses being proud of themselves for delivering a good one-liner, but as the *characters* being proud of themselves for being funny.


Totally NOT agreeing with your perception. Sitcoms are SUPPOSED to have comedic dialogue and situations. That's the world they inhabit. It's not supposed to be the regular world.

Imagine any truly funny sitcom, and then imagine each character suppressing a chuckle or laughing out loud at every humorous line they speak, as well as anybody else in the scene laughing out loud at the same things. It would not work.

Even a stand-up comic who laughs at too many of their own jokes on stage does not do as well as one who can deliver a funny line with a straight face.

For me, the line delivery and acting (especially by Katt Denning) is awful. It sounds like she is reciting lines -- NOT like she has spontaneously come up with something clever. That is what takes me out of the moment. I find myself cringing more than being amused by the dialogue (and acting).

I'm still interested in the discussion of this show, however.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

I don't mind them chuckling at their own jokes. It's not a huge laugh just a smile or smirk.. wouldn't you do that when you tell someone a joke or do you blankly stare at them?

I don't mind it and I like the show. I also am drawn to the Whitney show as I think it's getting better as they find their groove.


----------



## Flop (Dec 2, 2005)

NJChris said:


> I don't mind them chuckling at their own jokes. It's not a huge laugh just a smile or smirk.. wouldn't you do that when you tell someone a joke or do you blankly stare at them?


This pretty much sums up my thoughts as well.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Flop said:


> This pretty much sums up my thoughts as well.


Ditto for me. I think that's the way the character is. We all know people like that. Do you think that the character is NOT trying to be funny, but is rather just delivering lines that are funny to us, the audience, but not funny inside the show?

No. That's not what's happening. The character on the show is making a joke _in the show_. When she makes a joke, she laughs at it. It's her personality, her "thing". Doesn't bother me one bit.

On a completely unrelated topic I really enjoy _Whitney_ and I hope it's not cancelled. Personally I like it better than 2BG.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I want a porch swing in my living room! I really like the actress who played the new neighbor (her name escapes me at the moment.) Hope she's around more. I miss the horse.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

All I know is they know how to use the two actresses assets. Loved that the new neighbor called them out on it too.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

That first scene with Olag this week was awesome!


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

getreal said:


> Totally NOT agreeing with your perception. Sitcoms are SUPPOSED to have comedic dialogue and situations. That's the world they inhabit. It's not supposed to be the regular world.


Not sure what world you inhabit but my friends, family and co-workers are constantly making situational jokes with puns, etc. And they laugh at them.

Sitcoms have comedic situations, yes, but many, many people live their lives laughing through the day.

I find most sitcoms more realistic than the dramas (and certainly the police dramas) on TV.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I want a porch swing in my living room! I really like the actress who played the new neighbor (her name escapes me at the moment.) Hope she's around more. I miss the horse.


Love Jennifer Coolidge! She always plays really bizarro world characters. I think she fits in very well.

I, too, miss the horse.  Was thinking about him as I watched this episode.

This show continues to be, by far, my favorite new sitcom.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I want a porch swing in my living room! I really like the actress who played the new neighbor (her name escapes me at the moment.) Hope she's around more. I miss the horse.


Jennifer Coolidge

She's a great comic actress.

Would you believe that she was once Chris Kattan's girlfriend? She must have looked like she was a foot taller than him!


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

mwhip said:


> All I know is they know how to use the two actresses assets.* Loved that the new neighbor called them out on it too.*


Loved that too! It's great they can poke fun at what they know all of us viewers are aware of.

Max is a horrible, horrible neighbor.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I need to go meet my upstairs neighbor! lol


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

Fish Man said:


> Jennifer Coolidge
> 
> She's a great comic actress.
> 
> Would you believe that she was once Chris Kattan's girlfriend? She must have looked like she was a foot taller than him!


Forever to be known as "Stifler's mom" or "MILF".


----------



## RandomTask (Jun 30, 2011)

loubob57 said:


> Forever to be known as "Stifler's mom" or "MILF".


Or she could use the Bend and Snap move from Legally Blonde!


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

I have caught up with the last two episodes and I am really liking this show.
I like the contrast in characters, the slow easy way they have allowed the relationship to grow (just as it would in real life.) At first I did not like Max, but she has grown on me.
I love the character of Caroline. I am sure the guys are drooling over her in every scene, but her sexuality is not upfront and in your face, but rather seething underneath. She has a genuine likeability factor and I think both the character and actress should enjoy a long phase of deserved success.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

I really liked the interaction between Oleg and Sofi in the last episode.

"Looks like the Ukraine is trying to invade Poland."

"I want to Gisele on your Bundchens."


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I hope they keep Jennifer Coolidge. While I already love the show, she just so fits right in! She and Oleg - holy cow! Adds a whole different kind of weirdness to him that I like. Loved the 'Ukraine invading Poland' line.


----------



## CharlieB (Mar 13, 2002)

WhiskeyTango said:


> I really liked the interaction between Oleg and Sofi in the last episode.
> 
> "Looks like the Ukraine is trying to invade Poland."
> 
> "I want to Gisele on your Bundchens."


Max - "If someone has to tell you they're all in, you better hope their tongue works".


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

Jennifer Coolidge is great in everything. She steals every scene. I hope she sticks around.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

CharlieB said:


> Max - "If someone has to tell you they're all in, you better hope their tongue works".


I forgot about that one but I laughed again just reading it.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

CharlieB said:


> Max - "If someone has to tell you they're all in, you better hope their tongue works".


Ah, how could I forget that line too. That had to be THE best line ever.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

jilter said:


> I love the character of Caroline. I am sure the guys are drooling over her in every scene, but her sexuality is not upfront and in your face, but rather seething underneath.


No drooling here, so make that "the guys minus one". 

I don't see anything special about her at all, though I know some here have commented on her legs. I've never even noticed them. I guess I'm not a "leg man".

Max is sexy in a "street-wise" kind of way, but I hate her lipstick in the promos where the two of them are standing there posing for the camera. Makes her lips look way too fat.

[insert "sharp knees" comment here]


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

scooterboy said:


> No drooling here, so make that "the guys minus one".
> 
> I don't see anything special about her at all, though I know some here have commented on her legs. I've never even noticed them. I guess I'm not a "leg man".
> 
> ...


The blonde girl looks way worse in that promo. I don't know what she's doing, but somehow her face ends up looking about 20 years older (and not in a good way) than she ever otherwise looks.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

busyba said:


> The blonde girl looks way worse in that promo. I don't know what she's doing, but somehow her face ends up looking about 20 years older (and not in a good way) than she ever otherwise looks.


OMG! Look at this pic from EW:










I thought Beth Behrs (AKA The blonde girl  ) looked sooo old in this picture! I think she is a cute girl and excellent on this show-I couldn't believe her "people" let this pic be published!


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

CharlieB said:


> Max - "If someone has to tell you they're all in, you better hope their tongue works".


I always feign shock over the television shows my children (teens) watch.
then they hear this dialogue and challenge me.
I know I am old-fashioned, but seriously is there no censorship anymore for Network TV?


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

Qualified from a woman's point of view:
Beth Behrs looks better and better every week.
The above picture is shocking.
Can it be the same person?

SB, I invite you take a closer look next week with an open mind.
I think she is adorable.
Maybe it is her personality of her character I am seeing.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

Regina said:


> OMG! Look at this pic from EW:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG. That's a horrible picture. I wouldn't watch a show with her in it. She is pretty on the show. No idea how that could have gotten published. I don't know whats worse, that pic or the Macauley Culkin pic. Either way, I'm gonna have nightmares tonight.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

jilter said:


> I always feign shock over the television shows my children (teens) watch.
> then they hear this dialogue and challenge me.
> I know I am old-fashioned, but seriously is there no censorship anymore for Network TV?


Yes, yes, there is... (see people spazzing about the 'wardrobe malfunction' and the flipping off this year..)

and nowadays even on regular network shows, they let them swear, and just bleep/fuzz their face. Weird.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

jilter said:


> I always feign shock over the television shows my children (teens) watch.
> then they hear this dialogue and challenge me.
> I know I am old-fashioned, but seriously is there no censorship anymore for Network TV?


I think TV shows have always had some level of telling jokes that zoom right over kids heads. It's when the kids start getting those jokes that I start to worry.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

scooterboy said:


> No drooling here, so make that "the guys minus one".


Minus two.

I'm not a leg man either.

Max is more my type. Her lipstick is weird, but I can overlook that as a result of her other assets.

That being said, the show does have eye candy for most men:

Into skinny leggy types? Got ya covered.

Into curvy voluptuous types? Check.

Blondes? yep. Brunettes? Yeppers.

Perhaps they should have made Jennifer Coolidge's character a redhead...


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

jilter said:


> SB, I invite you take a closer look next week with an open mind.
> I think she is adorable.
> Maybe it is her personality of her character I am seeing.


I've watched every episode. I don't need another look with an open mind - she's just not my cup o' tea. I didn't say she was ugly (Sarah Jessica Parker - now _that's_ ugly).


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

jilter said:


> I always feign shock over the television shows my children (teens) watch.
> then they hear this dialogue and challenge me.
> I know I am old-fashioned, but seriously is there no censorship anymore for Network TV?


Apparently not, thank FSM.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Regina said:


> OMG! Look at this pic from EW:
> 
> <pic>
> 
> I thought Beth Behrs (AKA The blonde girl  ) looked sooo old in this picture! I think she is a cute girl and excellent on this show-I couldn't believe her "people" let this pic be published!


yeah, that's exactly what I was talking about in the promo. She needs to never make that face ever again.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

busyba said:


> yeah, that's exactly what I was talking about in the promo. She needs to never make that face ever again.


She also needs to not wear Mom jeans and a baggy, bottom heavy blouse. Clothes that are specifically designed to hide the fat on a fat girl when she's not fat. Wearing "fat camouflaging" clothes only makes her look fat. (When, actually, if anything, girl could stand to eat a sammich!)


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Fish Man said:


> She also needs to not wear Mom jeans and a baggy, bottom heavy blouse. Clothes that are specifically designed to hide the fat on a fat girl when she's not fat. Wearing "fat camouflaging" clothes only makes her look fat. (When, actually, if anything, girl could stand to eat a sammich!)


YES! The clothes, the face, everything is wrong with this pic!  I am upset with her "people" and with EW for publishing the pic! BOOOO! :down::down:


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Her face looks like a Muppet in that picture.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

mattack said:


> Her face looks like a Muppet in that picture.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

I was surprised (but not offended) at the string of "You can't make me come/Oh I'll make you come" jokes in the latest episode.

It really is the raunchiest sex joke series I've ever seen (on network TV anyway).


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

scooterboy said:


> I was surprised (but not offended) at the string of "You can't make me come/Oh I'll make you come" jokes in the latest episode.
> 
> It really is the raunchiest sex joke series I've ever seen (on network TV anyway).


Double entendre.

You can listen to that and interpret the entire dialog a different way. A kid who does not know the word "cum" can just hear then jousting over if she is going to clean his house (oops, that could have a double meaning, too).


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

scooterboy said:


> I was surprised (but not offended) at the string of "You can't make me come/Oh I'll make you come" jokes in the latest episode.
> 
> It really is the raunchiest sex joke series I've ever seen (on network TV anyway).


This entire episode seemed to have more raunchy double entendres than ever before. I was also surprised (but not offended). I'm liking the character of Oleg more and more. As they start developing his character more, it's coming across that he's not actually just a shallow, horny perv, but rather, probably a fairly nice guy who's shtick is to _jokingly act like_ a shallow, horny perv.

I also liked that they made an Earl-centric episode. I liked seeing Garrett Morris get a chance to do some actual acting. It was actually touching how Kat, who had a deadbeat jerk of a father, actually sees Earl as a father figure, and Earl likewise sees Kat as a daughter.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> Double entendre.
> 
> You can listen to that and interpret the entire dialog a different way. A kid who does not know the word "cum" can just hear then jousting over if she is going to clean his house (oops, that could have a double meaning, too).


I was thinking this exact same thing, as I was watching the "make you come" exchange, then very quickly afterwards they had another raunchy sex joke that was pretty much a single entendre.

I can't remember what the joke was now, I just remember thinking, "and so much for camouflaging it..."


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

TonyD79 said:


> Double entendre.
> 
> You can listen to that and interpret the entire dialog a different way. A kid who does not know the word "cum" can just hear then jousting over if she is going to clean his house (oops, that could have a double meaning, too).


Of course it's a double entendre.

But my point was just that it's the most blatant raunchiest double entendre I've heard in a sitcom to date. Kids never entered my mind. I don't have any, and I don't worry about how something on TV sounds to a kid.

Again, I was not offended - it was just an observation.


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

The stylist for this photo shoot should be reprimanded. The editor who approved this photo for publication should be updating their resume. But seriously, they made an attractive woman look like that.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Yeah her face looks horrible in that pic it is crazy.

I was totally a kat fan coming in but I have them about equal now. Only thing that bothers me about kat is her waitress uniform is straining too much around her back.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Not relevant, but I now want to see "Nick and Norah's Infinite Playlist" after realizing Kat is the co-star.


----------



## JoBeth66 (Feb 15, 2002)

mattack said:


> Not relevant, but I now want to see "Nick and Norah's Infinite Playlist" after realizing Kat is the co-star.


One of my favorite fun movies. The fact that Kat was in 2 Broke Girls was the only thing that made me want to watch it when it was first announced, I thought the premise was terrible, but I'll watch anything with hers in it. I mean HER in it.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Not having kids I have the luxury of being able to enjoy this without worry, but "Han just unloaded in my mouth."?!  Very funny!

I really like this show and love the entendres, but I'm still surprised with what they do in that time slot.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

mattack said:


> Not relevant, but I now want to see "Nick and Norah's Infinite Playlist" after realizing Kat is the co-star.


YMMV on this. I regret the time I wasted watching this.


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

It is astonishing what they get away with on this show.
I do not watch many network tv shows, but are they all that blatant now?
This is simply not right even if it is funny.
Children are growing up believing they can say anything.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

jilter said:


> It is astonishing what they get away with on this show.
> I do not watch many network tv shows, but are they all that blatant now?
> This is simply not right even if it is funny.
> Children are growing up believing they can say anything.


Maybe the children need better parents who don't rely on television to raise them.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I am as far from a prude as you can get, but it is astonishing what they say these days. It's not just the double entendres, but often flat-out statements with words *I* won't use.

It's not just nighttime TV. I was watching The Today Show earlier this week, they had Betheny on (Betheny Ever After, I think). She was being interviewed by either Natalie or Savannah. They started talking about her husband, and how he's feeling neglected. Betheny says, "Oh, he just thinks he has cobwebs on his penis." N/S gives her this shocked look, and Betheny says, "Can I say that?". N/S says "You can, but I can't". Then Betheny says, "He just needs more cut* time". Another shocked look from N/S.

The Today Show!?!

*only way I can get that word to appear in the post.


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

Unbelievable.
Glad I missed that.

Despicable what is acceptable in today's society.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

astrohip said:


> Then Betheny says, "He just needs more cut* time". Another shocked look from N/S.
> 
> The Today Show!?!


The actual word made it on to air????

I didn't see it, but if what she said wasn't actually 'cuddle' or something like that and THAT word actually went out over the airwaves, there could be an FCC fine in NBC's future! WOW - someone's gonna get fired, or a stern talking to.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

JLucPicard said:


> The actual word made it on to air????
> 
> I didn't see it, but if what she said wasn't actually 'cuddle' or something like that and THAT word actually went out over the airwaves, there could be an FCC fine in NBC's future! WOW - someone's gonna get fired, or a stern talking to.


I don't think the Today Show runs a delay, so it's not like anyone could be fired for failing to hit the dump button in time.

In fact the "C-bomb" has been dropped on the Today Show at least twice before, once by Jane Fonda, and once by a 13 year old girl. As far as I can recall, I don't think there were any repercussions of note to follow those incidents.

Don't click the youtube links below if you have language hangups. These contain video clips of the two shocking _*gasp*_ incidents I described above. 



Spoiler



I'm double bagging this one, for your protection, lest you be driven to weep any further for society.


Spoiler


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

This show has been doing it from the start. If it's not your cup of tea, you don't have to watch. *shrug*

I find it fun.


----------



## JoBeth66 (Feb 15, 2002)

NJChris said:


> This show has been doing it from the start. If it's not your cup of tea, you don't have to watch. *shrug*
> 
> I find it fun.


:up: Like brownies fun.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

JoBeth66 said:


> :up: Like brownies fun.


 Mmm Brownies (and cupcakes.. gotta keep it relevant to the show!)


----------



## CharlieB (Mar 13, 2002)

astrohip said:


> Then Betheny says, "He just needs more cut* time".


So George Carlin, if he were still alive, would have to revise his monologue to "Six Words You Can Never Say on Television"?


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

CharlieB said:


> So George Carlin, if he were still alive, would have to revise his monologue to "Six Words You Can Never Say on Television"?


3 words at this point I think


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

CharlieB said:


> So George Carlin, if he were still alive, would have to revise his monologue to "Six Words You Can Never Say on Television"?


OT: I knew the full list by heart at about age 10...now I can only name about five (without cheating) and they're not in order and I'm slow. I wonder what that means...


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

Come to think of it ...
if you go back and watch the scene (that has caused the diversion in this thread), it really is so overdone, it appears the writers were toying with the censors and seeing how much they could get away with.
They proved their point I think. No one is home. Be interesting to see if that whole dialogue makes it into re-runs.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

I loved the diner scene this week when everyone was ratting everyone else out.


----------



## MarkofT (Jul 27, 2001)

"This is worse then the Donner party."
"And they had better food."


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

sushikitten said:


> I loved the diner scene this week when everyone was ratting everyone else out.


Yeah, I got a kick out of that scene, too. It was just so funny how promises were falling like dominoes one after another.


----------



## ncsercs (May 5, 2001)

The scripts are getting better. Coolidge is a good addition to the cast.


----------



## tgmii (Feb 21, 2002)

Wasn't the model that doesn't eat that they pointed out, the girl from Slumdog Millionaire?


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

Really enjoying this show lately. I think it's only second to Big Bang Theory when it comes to comedy.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

brettatk said:


> Really enjoying this show lately. I think it's only second to Big Bang Theory when it comes to comedy.


Ditto that! BBT is my fav sitcom and 2BG is my fav new sitcom.

Both shows have several great characters, all so very different and quirky in their own ways. Furthermore, while 2BG was already a really funny sitcom the addition of Jennifer Coolidge was brilliance. She fits in there better than anybody else I could imagine.


----------



## jpcamaro70 (Nov 23, 2011)

sushikitten said:


> I loved the diner scene this week when everyone was ratting everyone else out.


Awesome scene!


----------



## rifleman69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Scripts are better but they need to be progressing on with the cupcake business. The week after week with little to no (or negative) progress on the final counter is getting a little boring.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

I couldn't care less about the cupcakes, to me it's just background noise in the show.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

The cupcake business is something I sometimes don't even think about until the total at the end shows up, but I hope this doesn't turn too much into a _HIMYM_ with NO progress on it at all! If they're going to make it a part of the show, let's address it once in a while???


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

Part of the show's theme is the lack of progress in the cupcake business.

If the business took off and was a success, they wouldn't be "2 broke girls" anymore, would they?


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Fish Man said:


> Part of the show's theme is the lack of progress in the cupcake business.
> 
> If the business took off and was a success, they wouldn't be "2 broke girls" anymore, would they?


No, but to not even add $10 over the course of several episodes doesn't make much sense, either.

I am in no way expecting anything over a few dollars at a crack, maybe, but I don't want to see this going the way of five seasons and they don't even crack a grand. Yellow umbrella or not!


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

We had major rain last night and this did not record, where can I get it online? iTunes does not have it.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

After seeing Caroline in the gold bikini top, I think they need to stop make jokes about her being flat.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

justen_m said:


> After seeing Caroline in the gold bikini top, I think they need to stop make jokes about her being flat.


I saw the pictures and I think the material was doing most of the work still Kat Dennings is more than blessed.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

rifleman69 said:


> Scripts are better but they need to be progressing on with the cupcake business. The week after week with little to no (or negative) progress on the final counter is getting a little boring.


Really? Are we that tainted by reality shows/contests that this stuff matters. All that matters is that the show if FUNNY. The premise/background story means nothing if the show is funny.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

TonyD79 said:


> Really? Are we that tainted by reality shows/contests that this stuff matters. All that matters is that the show if FUNNY. The premise/background story means nothing if the show is funny.


ITA. I have an entirely different set of criteria for a sitcom than for other show formats. If I am entertained and I find a sitcom funny, that's all I ask of it. It's like watching sketch comedy for me - e.g. SNL - There doesn't need to be a logical sequence of events, or a progression of underlying storylines. It just needs to be funny.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

mwhip said:


> I saw the pictures and I think the material was doing most of the work still Kat Dennings is more than blessed.


Definitely, there was some serious padding there. She did look pretty good though. It was a disappointment though when they had Kat fall over rather than emerge from the portable sauna.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

The amount at the end went up by a weird amount.. I mean, I guess they said something like "we'll use the money we make to take days off".. They don't get paid vacation?

(They earned $600 for taking care of the apartment.. wow, lots of money.. But you'd have to see those pictures on the walls.)


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

It went up by $150, the bonus the guys gave her for their "joke".

(Yes, I meant GUYS )


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Fleegle said:


> It went up by $150, the bonus the guys gave her for their "joke".
> 
> (Yes, I meant GUYS )


Don't you mean LADIES?


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

mattack said:


> The amount at the end went up by a weird amount.. I mean, I guess they said something like "we'll use the money we make to take days off".. They don't get paid vacation?


Most waitresses do not get paid vacation.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Fleegle said:


> It went up by $150, the bonus the guys gave her for their "joke".
> 
> (Yes, I meant GUYS )


yeah...what happened to the $600 for the original job?


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

pmyers said:


> yeah...what happened to the $600 for the original job?


Paid for their days off.


----------



## CharlieB (Mar 13, 2002)

justen_m said:


> After seeing Caroline in the gold bikini top, I think they need to stop make jokes about her being flat.


Question of potential padding aside, if you look up the term "hardbody" on Wikipedia her picture is the illustration.  Smokin' hot!


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

CharlieB said:


> Question of potential padding aside, if you look up the term "hardbody" on Wikipedia her picture is the illustration.  Smokin' hot!


She's a Nissan?
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardbody


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

robojerk said:


> She's a Nissan?
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardbody


LOL!

Well played.


----------



## CharlieB (Mar 13, 2002)

robojerk said:


> She's a Nissan?
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardbody


Oh well, I should have said Urban Dictionary:
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=hard body - definition #2

Or 
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0087385/


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

CharlieB said:


> Question of potential padding aside, if you look up the term "hardbody" on Wikipedia her picture is the illustration.  Smokin' hot!





CharlieB said:


> Oh well, I should have said Urban Dictionary:
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=hard body - definition #2
> 
> Or
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0087385/


I took your first post to say the picture is her (the actress on the show). Wether shes has boobs now or not, I definitely think she did NOT have boobs in 1984 (From IMDB link).


----------



## CharlieB (Mar 13, 2002)

robojerk said:


> I took your first post to say the picture is her (the actress on the show). Wether shes has boobs now or not, I definitely think she did NOT have boobs in 1984 (From IMDB link).


No, my remark about the picture is just a saying, like "Look up idiot in the dictionary and you'll find robojerk's picture there" 

My IMDB link was just to the movie called "Hardbodies" as another reference to the term. She wasn't in the movie, that's not her picture, she was born in 1985, so yeah, she didn't have boobs in 1984.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

CharlieB said:


> she was born in 1985, so yeah, she didn't have boobs in 1984.


Boobs begin at conception.


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

busyba said:


> Boobs begin at conception.


This post receives...


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

I don't know how Kat Dennings can even be in a scene with Beth Behrs.
I don't care if she is flat chested - she has an incredible body!

That scene in the "guy's" condo was something else.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

Bump.

"You say you've never had any side effects?"

"Well, no bad ones. I used to be an A-cup."

LOL

Still loving this show.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Last nights was one of my favorites!


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I loved it right up until the end. I hated the swollen tongue thing. Just wasn't funny to me.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I loved it right up until the end. I hated the swollen tongue thing. Just wasn't funny to me.


Yeah, and the fact that she went from zero to mush mouth in five seconds was silly.

RU.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I watched Monday's episode of _How I Met Your Mother_. Thank God I had this to be able to wash that stink out of my mouth!

This has become one of my favorite sitcoms running right now. I was loving the open with the emotional companion dog - Max handled that perfectly!


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

Hey, I just saw my Tivo caught an episode of Two Broke Girls on THURSDAY NIGHT!!
What's up with that?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

jilter said:


> Hey, I just saw my Tivo caught an episode of Two Broke Girls on THURSDAY NIGHT!!
> What's up with that?


What's up with that
WAAA WAAA
What's up with that

Uhh, they had a bunch of reruns in weird time slots last night.


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

Oh, thanks.
I thought perhaps they were considering a move to Thursday night for the show.
Thanks very much for your courtesy in answering.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Yeah, mine did not pick it up. I have it set for First Run. 

I am still enjoying this show.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Oleg and Sophie in the cooler--That ham was glazed when we got there!


----------



## lalouque (Feb 11, 2002)

Noooo, Oleg at the end of the episode. "Not the lips on her face."


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Regina said:


> Oleg and Sophie in the cooler--That ham was glazed when we got there!


I LOL'd too at Sophie's comment about something tasting good, and the ham tasting good too.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I'm glad to see Peaches and the baby sitting gig go.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

jilter said:


> Oh, thanks.
> I thought perhaps they were considering a move to Thursday night for the show.
> Thanks very much for your courtesy in answering.


They likely *are* considering that.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

pmyers said:


> I'm glad to see Peaches and the baby sitting gig go.


 But Peaches 'un-fired' Max at the end. Or did your recording cut off?


----------



## Grasshopper AZ (Apr 29, 2005)

loubob57 said:


> But Peaches 'un-fired' Max at the end. Or did your recording cut off?


I though Max turned her down?


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

She did.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

Grasshopper AZ said:


> I though Max turned her down?


Yep, guess *I* forgot that detail.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

"The sex was not that good."


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

TiVo'Brien said:


> "The sex was not that good."


"Oh, it was that good!"


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

Most. Awesome. Fitting. Dress. Ever.

(Talking about Max, obviously.)

Can't wait for next season!


----------



## lalouque (Feb 11, 2002)

Fish Man said:


> Most. Awesome. Fitting. Dress. Ever.
> 
> (Talking about Max, obviously.)
> 
> Can't wait for next season!


That thing HAD to be GLUED to her nipple.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

I don't watch this show, but I would like to see more pictures from this episode please.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

billypritchard said:


> I don't watch this show, but I would like to see more pictures from this episode please.


The one above was the best I could find.

Here's a publicity still (not an actual capture from the show, I don't think) that's similarly good, though:










Click here for the IMDB photo gallery of the show (images on IMDB aren't linkable).


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

If I'm not mistaken, this was the first time we saw any of Kat's boobage on the show. She's always been covered up.


----------



## Win Joy Jr (Oct 1, 2001)

Was this week he season finale?


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Win Joy Jr said:


> Was this week he season finale?


Yup.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

WhiskeyTango said:


> If I'm not mistaken, this was the first time we saw any of Kat's boobage on the show. She's always been covered up.


No, we've seen cleavage several times (just check the galleries of stills from the show on IMDB). Even her waitress uniform shows a little bit of cleavage. This is just the *MOST* exposed boob curvature we've seen.

Examples:


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

We've actually seen _much_ more, but only on her cellphone, not on the show.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Fish Man said:


> No, we've seen cleavage several times (just check the galleries of stills from the show on IMDB). Even her waitress uniform shows a little bit of cleavage. This is just the *MOST* exposed boob curvature we've seen.
> 
> Examples:


Not exactly what I had in mind. Cleavage is one thing, boobage is another.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Ep wasn't all that entertaining OVERALL.. though somehow the total cliche "talk about her while she's right there" WAS actually done decently..


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

Why did they bring back the horse? Just for the one bit? Seemed dumb to me.

Overall a good episode. I like that it showed growth with their cupcake business.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

I like the horse. I was sad when they gave it away.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Frylock said:


> Why did they bring back the horse? Just for the one bit? Seemed dumb to me.
> 
> Overall a good episode. I like that it showed growth with their cupcake business.


It was in the horse's contract.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Max looks sooooo much better in 'street' clothes than that hideous waitress uniform. It's remarkable, as I always thought she looked rather dumpy in the uniform but in nice clothes she looks quite lovely.

Anyway, great ep! Love Chestnut! Still loving this show. I really REALLY hope they keep Sophie as a character. Loved Han riding the horse. He's just such a cute little guy! Show makes me happy.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

sharkster said:


> Max looks sooooo much better in 'street' clothes than that hideous waitress uniform. It's remarkable, as I always thought she looked rather dumpy in the uniform but in nice clothes she looks quite lovely.
> 
> Anyway, great ep! Love Chestnut! Still loving this show. I really REALLY hope they keep Sophie as a character. Loved Han riding the horse. He's just such a cute little guy! Show makes me happy.


I agree. That waitress outfit adds 30lbs.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I didn't miss the horse. Loved this episode!


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I <3 Chestnut

I enjoyed the dress shopping. Oleg delivering Mickey D's was great!


----------

